# NC,2,3 SHOW PICS PLEASE READ



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey guys, well I decided I am going to offer some really cheap pics. Just because I need a way to pay for woots entry fee's and of course cover everything else. SOOOOo I am going to offer 10$ shoots of your dogs whether they win something or not. Since I am only showing woot I will have plenty of time between shows to take pics. Its your choice wheter we shoot in the ring our outside. If you have more then one dog. I will shoot each each additional dog for 5$ of course if you have ALOT of dogs then I will work something out with ya cause I dont wanna break anybodies piggy bank 

I will depending on amount of shots. I can email all pics or just make a cd and mail it. 


You can do as you will with them. NO photos will require editing that way you can get your pics faster.


----------

